# Inbreeding?



## max (Jul 21, 2010)

Can you guys tell me if there is inbreeding happening in this pedigree?

I'm looking at Dam 'PR' NEW TROIJAN'S "NICA" and Sire PR NEW TROIJANS "STRIKE"

New Troijan Pedigree


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Yea there is...


----------



## heflinskennel (Sep 14, 2010)

this is a father daughter breeding for one so yes not to mention monster is grandfather uncle and something else but i cant figure it out oh thats right line bred and in bred all the way for seven gen. from raider 2 and camacho do good if i am not mistaken. every thing Pedigree of 7 gen ped. American Bully Online Pedigree


----------



## max (Jul 21, 2010)

is this inbreeding okay? I thought inbreeding is bad? is there an exception or something?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Inbreeding itself is not bad, but it brings out recessive traits. So it should only be attempted by an experienced breeder, not be done just because they happened to have those two dogs handy, or other similar goofy reasons. You're limiting the gene pool and doubling up on what is back there. If there's anything hiding in that pedigree, like a health problem, inbreeding on those dogs is going to bring that to the fore. So it could be good, or it could be very bad. What is produced depends on what is in the pedigree.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

bahamutt99 said:


> Inbreeding itself is not bad, but it brings out recessive traits. So it should only be attempted by an experienced breeder, not be done just because they happened to have those two dogs handy, or other similar goofy reasons. You're limiting the gene pool and doubling up on what is back there. If there's anything hiding in that pedigree, like a health problem, inbreeding on those dogs is going to bring that to the fore. So it could be good, or it could be very bad. What is produced depends on what is in the pedigree.


:goodpost:


----------



## heflinskennel (Sep 14, 2010)

thanks BAHAMutt99 thats what I ment to say but at almost 3am in the morning and at work things just dont come out the way you want them to.


----------

